# How big can I go?



## JohnyBGood (May 27, 2011)

My basement stairs bend 90 degrees half way down. The previous owner had to break the corner half way down and rebuild it to fit a couch down (which I made him get rid of by sawing it in half)! There are no railings, so that's working in my favour, at least. Without breaking any walls, what should I be measuring to figure out the maximum size aquarium (and stand) that I can get down. I'd love a large, used, seamless acrylic, although I haven't priced them...

I know it's a stupid question, but I have no idea about the clearances I need to leave for hands and maneuverability. I'm half tempted to ask some pet shops for any broken aquarium boxes so i can rebuild them at home and carry some down with my brother to simulate a purchase...lol

Thank you.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I'd use cardboard box. But if I am making my own stand, I'd probably make one out of wood of the same dimension as the tank to test it. I can reuse the wood later on to make the stand.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If you take the tank down on a dolly, you can get a tank that is almost the length of the headroom at the landing. A 6 foot tank will easily fit (even a 230).


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Bill D is right. You can go almost as long as your ceiling is tall. You have to place the tank on end to get it around the corner. I have a six footer in my basement. The limitation was more the weight than the size.

One other thing you might want to consider. I put my six footer on the side of a hallway. As a result I don't have enough room to stand back and view the entire tank. I really should have gotten two four footers.

Lee


----------



## JohnyBGood (May 27, 2011)

Thanks, everyone!

Lee, was your 6ft manageable? Acrylic would be lighter, eh? I haven't come across any seamless ones, so for all I know they're over my budget...
How many gallons is your six-footer? Sounds like you might have enough room for a fahaka puffer, which you wouldn't have with 2X 4-footers, so don't feel too badly about your monster tank!


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

It's a 120 g. Six feet, by 21, by 18 inches. It took two of us to get it down the stairs. I have three Angels, fifteen Pristella Tetra's, and two rather large siamese algae eaters. It's essentially a runway. Everytime I walk down the hallway the algae eaters blast from one end to the other and scare the crap out of everything. Rather neat actually. If the Angels weren't there I think I'd add a red tailed shark to liven it up a bit...

Lee


----------

